# Java Moss turned yellow



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

I just came back from a 1 week vacation and a large portion of my java moss turned yellow. All my other plants in my signature are doing fine except the moss. :shock: A little more than half was totally yellow and some strands are still totally olive green. I just purchased them right before i left so this really sux. I did a water change and dosed with flourish day before i left. Its yellow, not anywhere near brown. Does that mean its dead or will it come back??If its dead i will take it out. i'm thinking it must be some kind of deficienty maybe nitrogen i read from somewhere. Anyway i just did a 50% water change and double dosed with seachem flourish (the only thing i use) and hoping things turn around. Any experience or advise please~


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I also experience the same problem, I tried to bring it back with the nicest condition but it is pronounce dead when it is that color. My java moss turn yellow when the water temperature gets hot(90F) and it gradually turns yellow then dies off.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

In my experience, once java moss turns yellow and brown that part is dead. And it will take a while for new growth to come about from the brown mess. So my advice is discard the yellow parts, and keep whatever green growth there is.

-John N.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree, I have never had any luck with getting new growth out of yellow or brown moss. It just makes a big mess if you keep it. If there are any green strands, tease them out and discard the bad parts.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

thx for the responses. I've salvaged the greens i have left. The yellow strands yesterday all turned brown today. =(


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What about if moss turns white/grey in some places? Is it the same thing?


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Zapins said:


> What about if moss turns white/grey in some places? Is it the same thing?


I've never had that happen. Mine usually goes directly from green to brown when it dies back.

The odd thing is its the loose clumps that cycle through real quick. When I get the nice carpet growing on bogwood it stays green.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm having this happen to some of the mosses in my shrimp tanks now. I've noticed that the ones that it is happening too have a high concentration of copepods. (sp?) I've added a few endlers to try to diminish their populations and hopefully bring things back to normal. I've read that the copepods like to eat moss.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

My platy and molly fry take care of the pods. 

I've tied the remaining green moss ones on stones and it seems to be doing good. I couldnt find mesh to tie them down.The only ones i saw came in HUGE rolls that i really dun want to buy so i bought a new bath scrungie. Took it a apart and used the net to tie it down. Theres no black ones so i settled for white. Hopefully it covers it up when it grows in. I also used it to make a Xmas moss wall together w/ a cross stitch mesh. These kinda moss dun grow quick do they? Its been 2 weeks n it doesn't seem like theres any growth. ITs so dark against white it looks black and i wonder if its dead. O well, time will tell.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

oceans0516 said:


> I couldnt find mesh to tie them down.


Go to hobby lobby and find the plastic mesh for kids to do counted cross stitch on. Its like $.39 a sheet, and comes in various sizes.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I found that something that helps is placing the green parts I have left in my fish breeding net right at the surface. It gets the moss more light for awhile.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

yea well, thats the thing. Before i left for a week, i put the loose moss that i didn't tie down in a breeding net thinking that it would get more light. But when i came home, the surface water in the breeder net had some kind of substance that almost look oily. I don't think it was the reason why my moss died because the moss outside the breeding tank was yellow as well. I just dun want that greasy looking stuff developing in my tank. I would put it in for a few days but not for long.


----------

